# Electronic plug-in pest repellent safe for budgies?



## KeeTwo (Jul 27, 2017)

We've got a bug problem in our apartment and want to use one of those plug-in pest repellents. This is the one we had in mind:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bell-Howell-4-Pack-Ultrasonic-Pest-Repellers/33153916#about-item

Would this be safe for my budgie? If it wasn't, might my budgie show signs of discomfort or irritation due to it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I would never recommend using ultrasonic pest repellents around any pets. 
Think about it -- if it bothers rats and mice, what do you think it is going to do to your budgie's sensitive ears! 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103895-safe-cleaning-pest-control.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/385273-orange-oil-insect-control.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given great advice on how to alternatively repel pests. I hope you will find a solution that works for you and your bird :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, it is really great to have you here and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you and meeting your little budgie, too! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

